
Options for Parallel Compression  - wglb
http://teddziuba.com/2010/01/options-for-parallel-compressi.html
======
mmt
p7zip's LZMA can be parallelized, and it has plenty of tuning knobs. There are
other LZMA implementations, too. You want Markoff chains for really repetitive
data.

The big disadvantage is that p7zip doesn't really _do_ unix pipes, courtesy of
its dosbox heritage.

Shameless self-promotion, though weblogs are different than database dumps:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1060821>

